# Titanium Collections



## arewethereyetdad

Updated! Here are my titanium jewels as of *September 16, 2007:*


----------



## Bogus1

Yep, Ti Bogart


----------



## RemingtonBPD

I think that is what as known as a "Ti Whore"  Nice collection


----------



## criollo

DaD Your Titanum collections :rock: :rock: :rock: 

awesome !!!


----------



## cy

NICE!!!!


----------



## leukos

Eh, those are lead coated plastic replicas!


----------



## modamag

Stunning collection!


----------



## tdurand

C'mon dad, thin the herd a little and sell me that embarassing 27L w/out the trit. 












Props for a nice enviable collection.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

OH....... you're killing me......

....... such a beautiful sight to behold........


and you have TWO Ti-PD-27L's??!?? I'm dying......dying..... 


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## flashlight

What, only one Ti bezel ring on those? :nana: How many doghouses did you have to sell to build that collection Troy?


----------



## karlthev

Pretty dang nice Troy....sigh...pretty dang nice!

Karl


----------



## Frenchyled

Troy, awesome collection....could I ask you to sell me one Ti McLux 27L ???


----------



## kiely23+

:bow:


----------



## s.duff

wow! that is one sick collection! how did you score that ti 27lt when the light just came out?!!! i need your connections!


----------



## EricMack

tdurand said:


> C'mon dad, thin the herd a little and sell me that embarassing 27LT w/out the trit.


 
Yeah, with that wimpy little X-bin, sheesh, who'd want it?


----------



## Dogliness

That's a stunningly beautiful collection. I noticed the title of the thread is Titanium Collections. I would post my meager Ti collection, but I think collection means more than one (unless you count parts).


----------



## Spudman

And to think I once spoke highly of you. 

Ti hog!  

:bow:


----------



## Morelite

2 Chammies
I have a post in BST looking for one (hint, hint)


----------



## Jay R

What ! No Orb Raw ti ???


----------



## EricMack

Frenchyled said:


> Troy, awesome collection....could I ask you to sell me one Ti McLux 27L ???


 
Maybe you should work a trade with a Lighoon, Pascal


----------



## Cliffnopus

Troy,.........you.. have.. Titanium Jewels ??  


Cliff


----------



## kenster

Howdy Troy! That`s some sweet Ti you got there!  

I see you have some duplicate Ti lights. Me too! :nana: 


Ooops!  Guess I forgot to send you a PM. 



Ken


----------



## Fringe

Uhhh, did I miss a Ti 27L PD sales thread somewhere?

How in the heck did you get two!!

NICE.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

**PSM strokes his Ti McLux in the dark, telling his self its OK, its OK.....** :lolsign: 

Very, very nice. Very nice. Very very very nice.  

Only a few things make me happier than Ti and Trit.... :naughty:


----------



## Frenchyled

EricMack said:


> Maybe you should work a trade with a Lighoon, Pascal



Good idea ..  .Unfortunately..I have only one lighoon 2 and one Lighoon 3, I really can't do a trade on these...even if I really want this nice TI PD 27L :candle:


----------



## orb

Jay R said:


> What ! No Orb Raw ti ???


Must be far far to easy to obtain, In stock Unlike the Orb ti which is very rare.
I remember (Just ) Making that for you Pascal.

The Raw Ti's are only 46mm long, Perhaps there is not enough Titanium to interest some of you Ti Nuts!!!


----------



## CLHC

Whoa! :huh: Now How—:thinking: Way to go on those Ti. :thumbsup:


----------



## Glock40

Very sweet:goodjob:


----------



## copykat

I love Ti, great collection! I'm new here so I'm still constatly amazed!
CPF!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiphead

Sweeeet!

chiphead


----------



## leukos

Here's mine! :nana:


----------



## Kiessling

leukos ...  :thumbsup:


----------



## maverick

Very nice collection you have there AWTYD! Can someone tell me how scratch resistant Titanium is compared to other materials such as aluminium and steel? I was thinking about getting a Titanium light for EDC, but since it will be attached to my keys, it might not be such a good idea....


----------



## arewethereyetdad

maverick said:


> Very nice collection you have there AWTYD! Can someone tell me how scratch resistant Titanium is compared to other materials such as aluminium and steel? I was thinking about getting a Titanium light for EDC, but since it will be attached to my keys, it might not be such a good idea....




Maverick, how are you? Been a long time! I remember you well as one of the first people I dealt with in my early days on CPF. You're one of the stellar ones.  

I have found that Ti is less scratch prone than bare AL but probably comparable to steel. Scratches on Ti can buff out with a bit of work. GregW's Ti Exolion and Endeavour's Ti CR2 Ion are both superb choices for a Ti keychain light. Also, Peak had (and will have again) a Ti AAA that would be a good choice as well for a keychain light. And, of course, sometime in the future we'll be seeing a Ti pocket light from Surefire.


----------



## Alin10123

Wow! that's a very nice looking collection. Looking good.


----------



## ouchmyfinger

that Ti Orb is sweeeeeet (so's the raw ti, but much more common).


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Updated:


----------



## ouchmyfinger

Man oh man, some guys really do have all the luck. Thats starting to look like a nice college savings account, Dad.

I'll post a pic of my comparatively emaciated Ti collection soon. It's currently "only" an Exolion (arriving today! yeehaw!) and Ti CR2 Ion. With one of Rob's beautiful Orb Raw Tis (ns style) on the way.

Hey Dad, if you ever get the hankering to cash in on any of your Ti dupes, well, I'm your man. When does junior go to college anyway???


----------



## dbedit

OK dad fess up your building a Ti and Brass chess set out of lights aren't you ...whats next ti ions and exlions for the pawns..NICE Collection


----------



## Happy T

Wow..... sweet!


----------



## kenster

Well, here is a lousy pic of the few Ti I have. So far!






Smudged, smeared and out if focus. I like them anyway. Not as cool as Dads collection but I`m trying.


----------



## Kiessling

Hey kenster ... you have a long way and deep wallet to go if you want to attack our #1 and #2 ti collectors ... EricMack and awtyd ... :wave: :nana:

Nice pieces there nonetheless! :thumbsup:

bernie


P.S.: just to make you feel better ... here's my "collection"  :


----------



## tdurand

Is this the first ever glimpse into the Kenster Holdings??
For one that has swept up many of the lights I'd like to have, I want to see more.




kenster said:


> Well, here is a lousy pic of the few Ti I have. So far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smudged, smeared and out if focus. I like them anyway. Not as cool as Dads collection but I`m trying.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Kiessling said:


> Hey kenster ... you have a long way and deep wallet to go if you want to attack our #1 and #2 ti collectors ... EricMack and awtyd ... :wave: :nana:
> 
> Nice pieces there nonetheless! :thumbsup:
> 
> bernie
> 
> 
> P.S.: just to make you feel better ... here's my "collection"  :



Bernie, who's #1 and who's #2?  

BTW, I see you are just a few posts away from the magical 10,000! Nice work! :goodjob:


----------



## Kiessling

dad ... I think you're #1 with Eric being a close second ... but of course I don't know the content of your secret chambers ... 
Don and people like him do not count of course ... 

And yeah ... babbling a lot these days :green:


----------



## kenster

tdurand said:


> Is this the first ever glimpse into the Kenster Holdings??
> For one that has swept up many of the lights I'd like to have, I want to see more.


 
Just picked up a camera so I think that is something I will be able to do now.  

I need to get off dial up though. That pic took forever to upload. :thumbsdow A photo shoot is something I will be doing but I am a Newbie so I hardly have any lights at all! :shrug:  

Ken


----------



## cave dave

Hey does this count?
Most everything that can be titanium is. And it produces 7w of Luxeon light to boot.

Ti Transportable lighting device:






PS There should be some sort of one per customer rule


----------



## kenster

tdurand said:


> Is this the first ever glimpse into the Kenster Holdings??
> For one that has swept up many of the lights I'd like to have, I want to see more.


 
Here is a few for a starter that were just hanging around on my coffee table.


----------



## tdurand

I knew there were more! Although starting to go OT. Nice shots all 'round.:thumbsup:


----------



## Endeavour

Hey Kenster, I recognize some of those! 

In addition to the Ti Bezel on my PD like the one Leukos posted, I have two of these in my collection, all the others from the run are gone:






Titanium is a neat metal, durable and good looking - I'm looking forward to adding a few other lights in it to my meager Titanium collection; Say AWTYD, do you really need _two_ Ti PD-27Ls? :naughty: One of these days... 

Some pretty impressive, pieces you all have got. :thumbsup:

-Enrique


----------



## kenster

That pic wasn`t all my lights. Just what was on the coffee table.  

Dad`s thread was about Ti so.............................
It is almost begining to look OK. I guess?


----------



## ouchmyfinger

new kid on da block with some rare metal in his pocket:






sorry for the blurry photo, my money is going into lights not cameras . I'm going to leave identification of the lights as an exercise for the reader.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

ouchmyfinger said:


> new kid on da block with some rare metal in his pocket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the blurry photo, my money is going into lights not cameras . I'm going to leave identification of the lights as an exercise for the reader.




That's easy. Two of the best small Ti lights made. The Ti Exolion and the Ti CR2 Ion.


----------



## McGizmo

Hey Endeavour,

I got one of those!  :bow:

I have a few Ti lights in a collection as well. :wave:


----------



## ouchmyfinger

Mr. McGizmo,

see post #45. 



McGizmo said:


> ...
> I have a few Ti lights in a collection as well. :wave:


----------



## Morelite




----------



## MorpheusT1

Nice


----------



## cy

very nice!!


----------



## karlthev

Morelite....ditto to CY...very nice...those two in the middle very interesting!


Karl


----------



## bombelman

nIce....


----------



## Kiessling

Are those ti or al Aleph1 heads?
bernie


----------



## Morelite

Kiessling said:


> Are those ti or al Aleph1 heads?
> bernie


 
Those are Ti, I made clones of the Aleph 1 heads.


----------



## Kiessling

Very nice !! :thumbsup:
:bow:
bk


----------



## Tightgroup

Morelite said:


> Those are Ti, I made clones of the Aleph 1 heads.


 
I'll second that, VERY nice!


----------



## erinO919

Something nice and different: My Ti-AA with K2 emitter, custom made by a friend. Current regulated circuit, 0.8~1.5V---350ma; 3.6~4.2V---900ma.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Cool! Looks sorta like a stainless steel Fenix, but in Ti.  

And Morelite, holy crapoli, that's some great stuff! Ti rocks. :rock:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Holy nice, erin!


Who's this friend of yours? He does a great job!

WP


----------



## erinO919

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Who's this friend of yours?
> 
> WP



Top Secret^_^


----------



## tradderran

love the ti cub.


----------



## McGizmo




----------



## GhostReaction

Don, whose that stubby little guy in the first picture? I m assumming its running on CR2 given that small keychain sized body.


----------



## karlthev

Sure looks like my CR2 Ion 'cept in Ti.

Karl


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Yes, that's exactly what that is: Endeavour's Ti CR2 Ion. :goodjob:


----------



## nekomane

Been trying to ignore this thread because I'm 
I hope the Ti CR2 Ion is made again.

erinO919, are you using the guts from a Fenix? That looks beautiful oo:


----------



## erinO919

nekomane said:


> erinO919, are you using the guts from a Fenix? That looks beautiful oo:




Nothing from Fenix... But the tailcap is similar to JETBEAM


----------



## kenster

Anybody like polished small Ti lights? Camera is in the reflection.




The name is on the light. 







May have already seen this pic of Morelite and McGizmo polished Ti but I like it.
Need to take a new pic of this light. It is polished nicer now.


----------



## nekomane

What is the best way to polish it like that? :goodjob:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

erinO919 said:


> Something nice and different: My Ti-AA with K2 emitter, custom made by a friend. Current regulated circuit, 0.8~1.5V---350ma; 3.6~4.2V---900ma.
> 
> 
> 
> ][/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like a Ti Porche light to me.... :goodjob:


----------



## karlthev

That sure is a Simoniz shine!! :goodjob: 


Karl


----------



## xochi

While I surely appreciate all those gorgeous ti lights, I'm curious as to how many of you own black and white TV's?

While Ti is a pretty metal it's still just another metallic suface and with the ease and affordability of anodizeing titanium _at home_ in patterns and colors limited only by a not so steep learning curve, why is everyone afraid to be a little bit different from the rest of the ti herd ?

Here are some links that might inspire some to make the exterior of your ti lights refract the light fantastic!

Popular Science

Mr. Titanium

Cool Ti anodized Bike frames


----------



## kenster

Pointless post.:huh2:


----------



## xochi

kenster said:


> Pointless post.:huh2:





While I didn't quite think there was anything too difficult to grasp in my post, I can explain the point if you find some concept within difficult to comprehend.

If ignorance of the concept or the conveyed message isn't the problem then perhaps you'd evaluate the point of your own tactless post.


----------



## fore

Was the tactless post the one where you referred to people who like the look of bare Ti as ignorant frightened sheep? Or that last one?


----------



## xochi

fore said:


> Was the tactless post the one where you referred to people who like the look of bare Ti as ignorant frightened sheep? Or that last one?



That's a pretty liberal interpretaion fore. Sounds like you are trying to find some maliciousness in my post by twisting my words completely. Why is that?

By the way , fore, who asked you and I certainly didn't address you with my post defending the purposeful nature of my post, did I ? 

For anyone who didn't understand the point of my post, the point is : Ti is simple to color. These are some links that show how easy and what's possible. Ti flashlights can be that much more incredible if we get beyond the "bare ti is perfect" dogma. 

OH, and Fore, **** **.


----------



## Kiessling

Gentlemen ... please don't ruin this great thread. Don't post any more off-topic or controversial posts. 
Thank you very much 
bernie


----------



## EricMack

Yeah, this is a fun thread just celebrating Ti, and though I'm just another one of the Herd, I'd love to see anyone's pics of Ti lights that they have had colored or anno'd.  Sadly, mine are all boringly nekkid. Oh, and the III-T has found a better home with Fringe. But more Ti is on the way  







No busting my chops about my beloved Chromie crashing the party!


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Eric, you fiend! :rock: 

Sweeeeeeet collection!


WP


----------



## BigHonu

Eric,

You gotta make the font under the picture bigger!!! I was gonna send you a long PM about the Ti-PD in that pic.......


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Updated with latest addition:


----------



## tdurand

Apparently I gotta get to know Don a little better?  :twothumbs


----------



## xochi

*Removed*
???????????????

I don't know the legality. But this sounds like slander to me. I'll be checking on this.


----------



## dano

Reopened...with a caveat:

Two members: Xochi and Kenster, your issues should be handled privately, or in The Underground. NOT in this thread, or anywhere else on CPF.

Kenster: 2 day ban.
Xochi: Probation. I.E. watch yourself, please.

Please keep this thread on track, with no more off-topic inflammatory issues.

--dan


----------



## QED

Looking for Ti lights and saw your thread. Nice collection.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

dano, thank you for reopening my thread. I just hope people can share and enjoy their Ti collections without upsetting anyone.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

arewethereyetdad said:


> dano, thank you for reopening my thread. I just hope people can share and enjoy their Ti collections without upsetting anyone.


I agree Troy, it seems that the demand for Ti has got some feathers ruffled latley. I hope everyone finds the lights they desire. :candle:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I agree Troy, it seems that the demand for Ti has got some feathers ruffled latley. I hope everyone finds the lights they desire. :candle:



Thanks Brandon. I think, in time, everyone will.


----------



## Codeman

I wonder when anyone will delve into the anodized coloring/patterning on some Ti lights? That's a hint, McGizmo!  

I'm thinking something along the lines to match my Peter Atwood Area 51 Ti Keyton in Deep Blue High Voltage:










In the meantime, I'll have to make do with my measly 2 Ti light collection:


----------



## McGizmo

Codeman,

My interest in Ti is not due to cosmetic considerations but I do like the way Ti looks in its various surface finishes as well as combined surface finishes.

IMHO, anodizing Ti is a blatant exercise in cosmetics or appearance and that is fine provided the finish holds up. Ti oxide is a hard finish but the anodize film is so very thin that abrasion can and will remove it over time. I think anodizing needs to take this into consideration and it is best to only color areas that are somewhat protected and not subject to being points of contact. The example below is one that can't be photographed well nor is it evident that much of the color is in engraved and recessed areas. 






The background is colored with high voltage and resulting thicker anodize film. The picture doesn't do this humble piece justice but then it doesn't necesarily deserve justice; what ever that might be! :green:

The good news is that anyone who does their own anodizing can redo the parts as often as they want as well as change it. :shrug:


----------



## Codeman

I'm not around a salt water environment, but the oils in my skin really like to corrode/tarnish most other metals. So, yeah, I agree that it's definitely a secondary consideration, but, hey, if we can have our cake and eat it too?!!

That, uh, humble piece, certainly deserves some praises. Simply gorgeous! 

Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to go change my now soiled britches!


----------



## Cliffnopus

Codeman said:


> I wonder when anyone will delve into the anodized coloring/patterning on some Ti lights? That's a hint, McGizmo!
> 
> I'm thinking something along the lines to match my Peter Atwood Area 51 Ti Keyton in Deep Blue High Voltage:


Nice, I have a couple of Peter's pieces also and have recently had him anodize, in the same High Voltage Blue pattern, the Ti bezel and (newest) Ti clip from my blue swirl PD. He did a great job and the finished piece looks _GREAT_.




Sorry for the blur, it looked better through the viewfinder...but you get the idea.

Cliff


----------



## Cliffnopus

Hate to post two times in a row, but this _IS_ a Ti Collection thread and I've just photo'd my new Ti PD with some brothers and sisters.





OK......... so two of them are only 75% Ti. Mr PD smack in the middle.

Cliff


----------



## ibcj

Very nice Cliff !

What's the long Ti thingie ? Icepick ? Laser ?


----------



## Cliffnopus

It's a Tactical Ti Spike by Laci Szabo, has a kydex sheath. Not a light but...if you got hit with it I'll bet you'd see the light.  A substantial piece of Ti.

Cliff


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Ok....here's some of my Ti collections..... I love this material!







:thumbsup: WP


----------



## Codeman

Oh, man. WP! I'm feelin' light-headed!


----------



## Kiessling

Hey WP ... the L6-P is SS!


----------



## nakahoshi

what, no hat?


----------



## teststrips

Thanks to those more fortunate for sharing their expensive lights. I've bought cars for less than some of your collections cost... but then again, your lights probably have better runtimes than my cars


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

teststrips said:


> Thanks to those more fortunate for sharing their expensive lights. I've bought cars for less than some of your collections cost... but then again, your lights probably have better runtimes than my cars


Thanks for the laugh! Freakin hilarious!


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Kiessling said:


> Hey WP ... the L6-P is SS!


 
That Porky has her way of sneaking into photos.....

 WP


----------



## arewethereyetdad

My Ti Collection today:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

AWTYD, your Ti collection is growing quite tremedously!!!!
I think you and EricMack are the ones responsible for driving up the market price of Ti lately!


:rock: WP


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Troy, wife went to bed early huh? :laughing: I title that pic, "The dirty dozen".

Nice Pic. WP, i think Ti lights have seen their peak in pricing. Its definatley dropping since there is more supply now. I am happy with my two little Ti lights...


----------



## arewethereyetdad

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Troy, wife went to bed early huh? :laughing: I title that pic, "The dirty dozen".
> 
> Nice Pic. WP, i think Ti lights have seen their peak in pricing. Its definatley dropping since there is more supply now. I am happy with my two little Ti lights...



Yeah, I heard her getting ready, so out came the Ti. :naughty: 

The Dirty Dozen. I *like* that!


----------



## xdanx

Nice Collection! where's your Orb?


----------



## arewethereyetdad

xdanx said:


> Nice Collection! where's your Orb?



Back row, second from the left.


----------



## Frenchyled

Waow !!!! Great collection Troy !!

This picture kill me, the one I really want is a McLux III TI PD 27L ...and it seems you have two of them


----------



## arewethereyetdad

WP, clean out your PM folder. Trying to send you some messages!


----------



## dirkp

arewethereyetdad said:


> My Ti Collection today:



whow, awesome collection.

if you want to sell one of them...... you know my PM


----------



## Endeavour

Aside from a Titanium bezel ring on my PD, the only other titanium piece in my collection is a set of two CR2 Ions:











Comparison between polished and raw:









(I noticed the raw Titanium was a bit dusty inside the split ring after I put the camera away. It has since had the dust blown out.  )

I've polished aluminum many times in the past and was surprised at the determination of titanium to NOT be polished. I can get a mirror shine on aluminum using my lathe and a dremel very quickly, but the titanium took me about two and a half hours of work to get to this stage, and absolutely destroyed the sandpaper and polishing wheels I had. Overall though, I think it turned out pretty nice and was worth the time. The head unit is also contains a custom electropolished center piece coated in a layer of bright nickel, which is why there isn't as much contrast between the polished titanium and the exposed center band as in the standard versions.

-Enrique


----------



## Frenchyled

Nice work Enrique


----------



## ArsMachina

Hi,

here you can see some of my titanium lights, just before they begun their metamorphosis 







Jochen


----------



## Codeman

Yeah, baby - Flashlight nudie pics!


----------



## Concept

I wasn't sure about alot of knurling on a Ti light but that CR2 Ion in Ti is sweet.


----------



## Cliffnopus

That Ti Ion (or Tion) is great, what a beauty.

Cliff


----------



## jch79

Tion...


----------



## Concept

Quick register that name Tion!


----------



## Morelite

My updated collection


----------



## karlthev

Yo Dwayne!!! I'll take one of those two on the far left if you please! I believe you have my address!!! WoW!!!     


Karl


----------



## Morelite

karlthev said:


> Yo Dwayne!!! I'll take one of those two on the far left if you please! I believe you have my address!!! WoW!!!
> 
> 
> Karl


 
I just finished those today. They are Ti A3 heads with 17500 tubes. I should have three, but I screwed one up. The second one is actually spoken for (well, it is a gift to someone  )


----------



## karlthev

PM to you.


Karl


----------



## Cliffnopus

Hey Dwayne, 

The fourth from the left (A1) has a cut-down McClickie ?? Looks cool, can it still tailstand ?

Cliff


----------



## Morelite

Cliffnopus said:


> Hey Dwayne,
> 
> The fourth from the left (A1) has a cut-down McClickie ?? Looks cool, can it still tailstand ?
> 
> Cliff


 
Yep, it can still tailstand. I cut down one of Don's Ti McClickie tailcaps to match the Aleph FT (flat top) design. Inside is one of Ken's FT style two-stage clickie switches and the two lights to the right of that one have Ken's McClickie style two-stage clickie switches in them. The tailcaps are a custom design that resembles the Aleph FT style but they still use a McClickie (Don's) or Ken's two-stage clickie.


----------



## EricMack

Morelite said:


> My updated collection


 
Oh man, I think I gotta go be by myself for awhile...oo: 

Seriously beautiful eye candy, man! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenster

Recently, I have been playing a fun and quite enlightening game. 

**********Titanium E Series Leggo Lights **********

A huge THANK YOU to Morelite, Tranquility Base and McGizmo for making my Ti game pieces. 

This is how a recent game ended. Oh no!:huh: Left over pieces! Time to go Ti shopping!:naughty:


----------



## skalomax

Kenster...

   
&


----------



## Loomy

Kenster is on crazy pills


----------



## Morelite

Loomy said:


> Kenster is on crazy pills


 
That is what Ti will do to ya. everybody should avoid it...LOL


----------



## kenster

Loomy said:


> Kenster is on crazy pills


 
You have got it all wrong! If I took the pills I wouldn`t be crazy! :lolsign: 

You guys better hope I don`t start taking those anti-crazy pills since I`m having some kind of a FREE give away for one of those Ti lights to a CPF member soon.


----------



## sgtgeo

So I guess these are all Light Lights? LOL


----------



## tdurand

Kenster-

How many Morelite Aleph heads do you have there? :thinking: 

That Ti fishing thread really paid off it seems! :twothumbs 

T


----------



## Loomy

kenster said:


> I`m having some kind of a FREE give away for one of those Ti lights to a CPF member soon.



Now that's the kind of crazy I like to hear about!! :goodjob:


----------



## kenster

I tried a round up but was unable to rope two of my Ti herd.




An original style Ti Raw and another V2 Ti Gatlight. The big non-Ti dude in the background showed up today to give me a hand in keeping them corraled for the photo.


----------



## bombelman

This is such a sick hobby....  
(but good thing there's no cure for it  )

    :goodjob:


----------



## Edwood

kenster said:


> I tried a round up but was unable to rope two of my Ti herd.
> 
> 
> 
> An original style Ti Raw and another V2 Ti Gatlight. The big non-Ti dude in the background showed up today to give me a hand in keeping them corraled for the photo.




You've been polishing a LOT of flashlights there. 

-Ed


----------



## audioman

kenster said:


> I tried a round up but was unable to rope two of my Ti herd.
> 
> 
> 
> An original style Ti Raw and another V2 Ti Gatlight. The big non-Ti dude in the background showed up today to give me a hand in keeping them corraled for the photo.


 
wo:bow: wo:bow: wo:bow: :wow: 
this is very very good titanium collection:goodjob: ,
i wish i can have one of these


----------



## Concept

Kenster

You have made the Ti Gods angry. You have unbalanced the force!
Nice collection mate.


----------



## karlthev

Lordy!!!


Karl


----------



## WhiteHot

kenster said:


> I tried a round up but was unable to rope two of my Ti herd.
> 
> 
> 
> An original style Ti Raw and another V2 Ti Gatlight. The big non-Ti dude in the background showed up today to give me a hand in keeping them corraled for the photo.



Anyone care to add the cost of all that up or guess what the street *read CPF* value of that is?


----------



## fore

WhiteHot said:


> Anyone care to add the cost of all that up or guess what the street *read CPF* value of that is?



A Sentra?

:wave: Ken


----------



## karlthev

Ah gee wiz, ya know what they say, "If ya gotta ask, ya can't afford it"!!! "The" wife, the car, coupla big time vacations. Aw what the "H", ya only live once!!! Go fer it!!

By the way, need I say nice collection....very, very nice collection!!??


Karl


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

WhiteHot said:


> Anyone care to add the cost of all that up or guess what the street *read CPF* value of that is?


 

My conservative guess is around $14K.......  
That assumes all the lights are fully functional with good LED bins, like all Ti lights should have.

WP


----------



## Concept

The Ti 27LT went for a sweet penny. But its sooo pretty.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Concept said:


> The Ti 27LT went for a sweet penny. But its sooo pretty.



Thank you.


----------



## dirkp

i think it is time to post a pic from my TI stuff


----------



## TranquillityBase

Ahhh...K E N....you may want to respond to post #155.....I think we have a new Ti, master collector, in town...

TB


----------



## cmp

awesome..


----------



## jch79

Yeah that's sick. Just... sick.


----------



## Concept

I think once you get a few of them they must start mateing and produce more and more offspring! I am hoping thats what will happen when I get some anyway.


----------



## reptiles

Nice collection of Ti. It almost looks like a chess board! 

Regards, 
Mark


----------



## easilyled

reptiles said:


> Nice collection of Ti. It almost looks like a chess board!
> 
> Regards,
> Mark




:lolsign: That's just what I was thinking about Kenster's total Ti collection,


----------



## dmdrewitt

> :lolsign: That's just what I was thinking about Kenster's total Ti collection,




Just think how Kenster's (and dirk's) collection will look when these masterpieces are released!! :rock:


----------



## kenster

reptiles said:


> Nice collection of Ti. It almost looks like a chess board!
> 
> Regards,
> Mark


 
I like Dirk`s Ti collection. I don`t have those Ti lights so I want them! 

Well I`ll be a monkeys b................ Ooops! I better stop there.:laughing: It does look like a chess board. I knew there had to be a plan to my madness in buying all these Ti lights! Anyone know how to play chess??? Hehe! 

And thanks a lot Mr. McGizmo! Four new Ti lights I have to buy. OK two of each so eight.:rock:


----------



## dmdrewitt

> Anyone know how to play chess??? Hehe!



If you send over your Ti Chess pieces I'll sure have a good go at learning how to play!!


----------



## Loomy

I didn't know all of those were being shared yet! Pretty!



dmdrewitt said:


> Just think how Kenster's (and dirk's) collection will look when these masterpieces are released!! :rock:


----------



## jch79

Wow... well, besides Ti bezel rings on all of my lights, this is my lonely Ti light... well, not really lonely, since it's my EDC as of late, and it'll soon be joined by some mCree buddies. 

1x123 body & Tail by TranquillityBase, A2 head by Morelite.

john :wave:


----------



## easilyled

Nice light  
What's the LE in it?


----------



## jch79

It's got a TX0J with a Nexgen 500mA... for now


----------



## cmacclel

Head and Body by Morelite. Ti McClicky, I patterened the body myself.













Throw in a PineApple for good measure


----------



## easilyled

jch79 said:


> It's got a TX0J with a Nexgen 500mA... for now



before the Q2s arrive


----------



## jch79

Wow Mac... way to make my little A2 look... well, little!
Nice light!
john


----------



## TranquillityBase

Nice job with the patterning Chris, it looks very crisp, and the block size is perfect. Watch out! Ti is addictive... 

TB


----------



## cmacclel

TranquillityBase said:


> Nice job with the patterning Chris, it looks very crisp, and the block size is perfect. Watch out! Ti is addictive...
> 
> TB



Thanks TB  It was easier than I expected.


Mac


----------



## jch79

My Ti light... slightly revised - now with Cree! :naughty:

A19 head by Morelite, the rest by TranquillityBase.






 john


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

The Titanium Aleph 27L










:rock: WP


----------



## xdanx

Nice light Wave_Particle!

Do the fins help with heat dissipation?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

You're darn tootin!





xdanx said:


> Nice light Wave_Particle!
> 
> Do the fins help with heat dissipation?


----------



## Concept

Sweet light WP, sweet light!


----------



## jch79

The best pictures of the coolest lights... how does WP do it?? :shrug: :rock:


----------



## EricMack

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> The Titanium Aleph 27L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rock: WP


 
Wavey, I think that is one of the nicest lights I've seen. Just gorgeous!  

Your pic ain't too bad, neither! :laughing: 

 
EM


----------



## TranquillityBase

Great pic WP! 

Finally I get to see one of my bezel rings, front and center...

TB


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

This is my updated Ti Collection. Small, but select.








LEFT to RIGHT: Ti-PD, Ti A19 XR-E, Ti Aleph 27L, Ti Aleph 1, RAW Ti

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## TranquillityBase

Wow...that is a great photo WP...

TB


----------



## AndyTiedye

When did they do Ti A19 XR-E's ?


----------



## tdurand

AndyTiedye said:


> When did they do Ti A19 XR-E's ?



Don't sweat it! They haven't. 

Don (WP) has, however, put together a nice grouping of hard-to-find parts.
I think they are 
McR19 reflector, 
a McGizmo Ti tail and 1x123 Ti tube 
and finally a Morelite Ti A19 head.:thinking:

He probably just bought a battery over the counter. No custom ones there. 

:goodjob: :rock:

T


----------



## Concept

Nice pic's WP, oh yeh nice light's too!


----------



## tino_ale

WP, your pics are really annoying.

EVERYTIME I see a pic from you, I HAVE to save it to my computer  

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

:goodjob:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

I'm glad you guys like my pics. I'm going to try to improve my technique when photographing titanium lights. Sometimes these shiny things can make it difficult to capture their true beauty. Excessive reflections, shadows and contrast can be a PITA to balance. Alas, you guys will have to settle on my second rate pics for now.... until I get my photographic formula perfected.


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## seaward

Amazing! :naughty:


----------



## Concept

You could always sand em back to a matt finish


----------



## HPDSNYPER

Drooool!.....


----------



## xdanx

Not nearly as extensive or impressive as other collections here, but still a collection.


----------



## tino_ale

Hi guys,

Here is my collection so far... Like xdanx, small but select!  :naughty: 














Descriptions :
- *Ti-PD* running UX0K. Not much to say that hasn't been said in McGizmo section. The most beautifull AND functionnal EDC light IMO. Sanded down with 600 paper by myself (great to erase light scratches and remake it like new after a few weeks of EDC).

- *Little sweet 1x123 Ti light*, hosting a McR18 and running on a DB500 TX0H I made myself. All parts made by Morelite except the Ti McClickie. Sanded down also by myself.

- *This one is BIG. An outstanding 1x123 Ti 27L light made by TB*. He told me he wasn't a professionnal, and that making flashlights was just a hobby. Well... For a hobbyist, this lights has the BEST machining job I have EVER seen. It is hosting a McR27 Long reflector (man... this little sucker throws like crazy!!) and runs on a NG750 TX0H I made myself too. It hasn't been sanded down... What for it is perfect!!!

THANK YOU TB, you are a TRUE Master. :bow: :bow: :thumbsup: 

I promise more descent pics as soon as I get a correct lens for the Ti 27L. The one I have is too slim (1mm thick) , so I inserted an second o-ring between the glass and the bezel ring... this is why there is such a gap between the bezel ring and the head. The oring is thicker than 1mm... It will not be that big once I get the correct 1,9mm thick lens I have ordered... it will be near flushed. BTW, if you know where to buy a 29,3x2mm sapphir glass, I would be glad to know! This light deserves the best, sapphir is the way to go :rock: 

So... Better pics to come!

Last word : None of these flashlights is for sale  :nana:


----------



## Concept

Looks sweet dude. I hope to oneday hold a XR19-PD in my hands.

Nice Ti trio.


----------



## Codeman

Here's my humble, but well-picked, Ti light collection:

Raw Ti, Ti LionCub opened up to 20mm by ArsMachina, McLux Ti PD, mCree XR19-C









On it's lowest setting, the TiCub has significantly less output than the others, so here's a shot with the TiCub set to a more comparable level 2:


----------



## 4sevens

Got around to taking some pictures today....


----------



## Rudi

Taking pictures?
While we're all waiting for our mods?
Jeeez!
Just kidding -- beautiful pictures of beautiful lights.


----------



## 4sevens

Rudi said:


> Taking pictures?
> While we're all waiting for our mods?
> Jeeez!
> Just kidding -- beautiful pictures of beautiful lights.



I gotta take a break every now and then :laughing: 
These 13 hours days are killing me


----------



## Concept

David I like how one of your LO-Ti's is nice and shiny! 

Was it hard to get the smoother finish without damaging the labelling?


----------



## 4sevens

Concept said:


> David I like how one of your LO-Ti's is nice and shiny!
> 
> Was it hard to get the smoother finish without damaging the labelling?



It was easy - the scouring pad affects the Ti superficially. There is no
way to damage the labeling with a scouring pad  It took me about
10 minutes. I may put it in a lathe and work on it some day


----------



## TranquillityBase

> THANK YOU TB, you are a TRUE Master.


 







> BTW, if you know where to buy a 29,3x2mm sapphir glass, I would be glad to know!


 
I looking for some too.



> So... Better pics to come!


 
Pics are great, but we won't complain if you add more...







> Last word : None of these flashlights is for sale


 

Sell that 6 point bezel ring, to me...



....


----------



## alex in germany

4sevens said:


> Got around to taking some pictures today....




Hi, what´s the Light beside the shiny L0Ti?? The midsize one.

Alex


----------



## blitzlicht65

McLux Ti PD from McGizmo 

Greetings.


----------



## alex in germany

@ blitzlicht, Thank you 


I need more money .......  

Nice little Light.


Alex


----------



## dmdrewitt

blitzlicht65 said:


> McLux Ti PD from McGizmo
> 
> Greetings.



With a PEU Stainless Steel bezel and Trits aswell (4sevens may chime in if I am wrong here!)

Dave


----------



## blitzlicht65

Yes, you're right.
It's the bezel from PEU with the trits from 4sevens 

Greetings.


----------



## iceman

Those are awesome collection!


----------



## kenster

4sevens, I forgot to email you back about polishing the LO-Ti!



Yes, I believe the LO-Ti will polish up very sweet as you have discovered from seeing your pics!



I just got started on mine in this pic and a mirror finish Fenix LO-Ti is the next step for mine!



I`ll email you a pic when I`m through rubbing a dirty spit rag on it!





Shinny Ti should be bright Ti!:twothumbs Question? Cree Lo-Ti???






I`ll send you mine if you are ready to try one?:thumbsup: 

Ken


----------



## Concept

Do you do this in you sleep kenster? Nice job my friend.


----------



## kenster

Concept said:


> Do you do this in you sleep kenster? Nice job my friend.


 


Hmmm:thinking: ............Familiar question :shrug: but what is this sleep thing you people speak of?  


Ken:laughing:

The Kenster`s batteries are always charged!


----------



## 4sevens

Ken, you polishing maniac! You've got me beat!
10 minutes and my forearms are in pain already!


----------



## Frenchyled

I hate this thread..
I hate this thread..
I hate this thread ....

Very nice Flashlights here...too nice for my blood 
I hate you guys  No...I am only jealous


----------



## Kiessling

So am I  
You're in good company, Pascal.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

.....wow! You guys have such great lights!!!! :bow: 


WP


----------



## Tritium

kenster said:


> Hmmm:thinking: ............Familiar question :shrug: but what is this sleep thing you people speak of?
> 
> 
> Ken:laughing:
> 
> The Kenster`s batteries are always charged!


 
Sleep a condition generally brought on by way too much alcohol. :lolsign: 

Thurmond


----------



## kenster

4sevens said:


> Ken, you polishing maniac! You've got me beat!
> 10 minutes and my forearms are in pain already!


 
The other pic was work in progress polishing my LO-Ti. I believe it is polished pretty darn nice now. Well, regardless if it is polished nice enough or not, I`m done, finished, turn out the lights and GOOD NIGHT IRENE! :nana: This little TI light turned out to be a PITA to polish!



Instead of hand sanding and polishing today I`ll brighten some Ti lights from the inside out with some Cree XR-E emitters.



But I wonder how far I will get modding lights while trying out Thurmonds idea of more liquid in my diet.



Cheers!



Hehe!


----------



## Glen C

Kenster that last example of your polishing is very, very impressive


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Here's my latest addition.


----------



## Codeman

I knew you were a fruit! :duck:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Man....awesome light there, Troy!


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## arewethereyetdad

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Man....awesome light there, Troy!
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: WP



Just trying to stay in your rear view mirror, Donald. :lolsign:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Here is some more Ti. I still have my Ti A1 clipped. Here is the rest of it. Two of them are from Don's new line.  

Sorry about the blurry pic in the bottom two, its hard to capture these emitters.....

















Ti A1


----------



## aikiman44

I hope to order a CR2 Ti any day now. Can anyone post other sites where additional brands' Titanium beauties can be purchased (if any are still available)?


----------



## photorob

Heres one.
http://www.theorb.co.uk/titanium.php 

Most of the other TI pieces you see in this thread are very rare and almost impossible to get your hands on. Example, I have been looking 6 months for a micgizmo or TranquillityBase TI A1 bezel


----------



## StuGatz

Stunning collection.

Stuart


----------



## photorob

What's missing from this picture.


----------



## Concept

Hi aikiman44 you can try www.fenix-store.com for the CR2 Ion XT in Ti. Endeavour gave a few to 4sevens to sell outside of his thread, its the smallest of the four Ti lights in PSM's post above your post.


----------



## dmdrewitt

Here is my Ti Collection

David

( ps Any photography tips gratefully welcomed!! )


----------



## easilyled

That is a mighty fine collection acquired from all the masters dmdrewitt. :bow: 

Nothing wrong with your photographic skills either. :goodjob:


----------



## jch79

dmdrewitt said:


> ( ps Any photography tips gratefully welcomed!! )


I agree your picture looks good, however since you asked  here's my two cents:

Get down a little lower so we can see who's bigger than who, and then group the lights a little closer to eachother, so you can zoom in more, and we can see the details of those beauties! But you're asking a guy with only a few titanium lights, so it's easy for me to photograph them!

 john


----------



## 65535

I may just have to buy a Ti Draco.  money


----------



## bombelman

photorob said:


> What's missing from this picture.


Ti bezel for 3rd light.


----------



## theslippyslug

...are any of those up for sale David?


----------



## photorob

bombelman said:


> Ti bezel for 3rd light.



Can you help me out with that? :candle: 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/142149


----------



## jar3ds




----------



## dmdrewitt

ukmidnite said:


> ...are any of those up for sale David?



No, Sorry. I would like the collection to get bigger


----------



## TranquillityBase

dmdrewitt said:


> No, Sorry. I would like the collection to get bigger


 David, David, are you OK, are you OK...I'm a Ti Responder, I can help...somebody call a code, and get the crash cart...

TB


----------



## modamag

Ken, although you are much wiser than I am, but I'll take a shot at it next time you drop by the Bay area. It'll be fun when my Staunton pawn takes your Ti-Bishop 



kenster said:


> Well I`ll be a monkeys b................ Ooops! I better stop there.:laughing: It does look like a chess board. I knew there had to be a plan to my madness in buying all these Ti lights! Anyone know how to play chess??? Hehe!


----------



## dmdrewitt

TranquillityBase said:


> David, David, are you OK, are you OK...I'm a Ti Responder, I can help...somebody call a code, and get the crash cart...
> 
> TB


 
TB..

You know I have my eyes on your XR Lego... Especially this one...:thumbsup: 

DMD


----------



## TranquillityBase

dmdrewitt said:


> TB..
> 
> You know I have my eyes on your XR Lego... Especially this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DMD
> http://[img]http//img221.imageshack.us/img221/7148/p1050225zr2.jpg[/img]


 
That old thing.....

I can do better than that...... 


TB


----------



## kenster

modamag said:


> Ken, although you are much wiser than I am, but I'll take a shot at it next time you drop by the Bay area. It'll be fun when my Staunton pawn takes your Ti-Bishop


 

Modamag, I would most deffinately enjoy a new and challenging game of chess.



But  ..... Well:thinking: ..... Could I trouble you to please remind Mini Magme it is still his move.



I am afraid the poor little guy might be in a spot of trouble sitting in that corner.



Ti Chess is a difficult game for the mere type II anodized. 

Ken


----------



## dmdrewitt

TranquillityBase said:


> That old thing.....
> 
> I can do better than that......
> 
> 
> TB




TB
Please *please* tell me more....  

DMD


----------



## FsTop

I'm selling my Ti collection - all one of it, an unused new Fenix L0-Ti (S/N 083).

My reason is simply that for keychain carry, I've concluded that I prefer the lower weight of aluminum, and my modified ARC AAA is also slightly smaller than the Fenix. I'm awaiting one of MillerMods' CREEs with great anticipation, while currently carrying a D'Mo Luxeon special.

The Fenix is presently on eBay, for those interested in tracking the pricing of Ti lights.


----------



## Frenchyled

Hmmm...I really like TI and I want to thank all of you for the very nice pictures !!

So, here is my small Ti collection as of today 






Draco Tin (cree XR-E)
ORb Raw TI (cree XR-E)
Exolion TI
TI CR2 Ion (cree XR-E)
Fenix L0-TI
TI Mclux III-T
TI Chameleon
TI S27-PD (SSP4)


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Wow! Now that's a really nice Ti collection! :thumbsup:
Awesome, Frenchy!

WP





Frenchyled said:


> Hmmm...I really like TI and I want to thank all of you for the very nice pictures !!
> 
> So, here is my small Ti collection as of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Draco Tin (cree XR-E)
> ORb Raw TI (cree XR-E)
> Exolion TI
> TI CR2 Ion (cree XR-E)
> Fenix L0-TI
> TI Mclux III-T
> TI Chameleon
> TI S27-PD (SSP4)


----------



## dmdrewitt

My latest addition


----------



## easilyled

Nice light dmdrewitt!

You'd never guess that the head, body and tail were all made separately.

They match perfectly.

Put a Seoul-DB917 in there and you'll have a throw-scorcher


----------



## bombelman

Indeed, a very nice outcome with your combination !


----------



## dirkp

dmdrewitt said:


> My latest addition


 


i like the look. great light. 

( i know where the head and the switch come from  )


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

easilyled said:


> Put a Seoul-DB917 in there and you'll have a throw-scorcher


 
That's a good idea! Beautiful light!!!

WP


----------



## dmdrewitt

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> That's a good idea! Beautiful light!!!
> 
> WP



Thanks for the comments guys. I certainly do plan to put in a Seoul DB917 LE


----------



## kenster

dmdrewitt said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I certainly do plan to put in a Seoul DB917 LE


 
Did you get the LE in it yet? Well, hurry it up! We are waiting! :laughing: 

Really nice Titanium you got there! Who made the smooth Bezel? I like the look of it on the A3 head!:thumbsup: Asking you to sell it would get a deffinate no I would bet but how about a trade for another Ti A3 bezel? A TB made. 

Ken


----------



## dmdrewitt

kenster said:


> Did you get the LE in it yet? Well, hurry it up! We are waiting! :laughing:
> 
> Really nice Titanium you got there! Who made the smooth Bezel? I like the look of it on the A3 head!:thumbsup: Asking you to sell it would get a deffinate no I would bet but how about a trade for another Ti A3 bezel? A TB made.
> 
> Ken



Hi Ken :wave:

Did you miss the thread where I bought the head and bezel? :sleepy: (Its a Morelite head and Bezel)

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148547

I have a cryhavoc DB750 UX0J LE in there at the moment. I'll order the Seoul LE shortly from the Shoppe.

With regards the trade... I would prefer to keep the 'stock' smooth - Morelite bezel. Maybe Dwayne will make one for you!! 

I might change my mind, If I do, I'll be sure to shoot a PM to you :buddies:

David


----------



## kenster

dmdrewitt said:


> Hi Ken :wave:
> 
> Did you miss the thread where I bought the head and bezel? :sleepy: (Its a Morelite head and Bezel)
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148547
> 
> I have a cryhavoc DB750 UX0J LE in there at the moment. I'll order the Seoul LE shortly from the Shoppe.
> 
> With regards the trade... I would prefer to keep the 'stock' smooth - Morelite bezel. Maybe Dwayne will make one for you!!
> 
> I might change my mind, If I do, I'll be sure to shoot a PM to you :buddies:
> 
> David


 
I must have been asleep for that sale. I would keep it if I were you too but you can`t blame me for asking. It looks like Dwayne did a great job on it.:rock: 

Ken


----------



## dmdrewitt

kenster said:


> I must have been asleep for that sale. I would keep it if I were you too but you can`t blame me for asking. It looks like Dwayne did a great job on it.:rock:
> 
> Ken



Hi Ken

Yes, Dwayne did an awesome job on this one, I am so pleased I finally found the Ti A3. 

No, I don't blame you for asking. You'll be the first to know if I ever decide to part with it (very very unlikely!!) 

David

ps I am missing your greeting of "Howdy David" :nana:


----------



## kenster

Well, A Big Texas Hey & Howdy There David!










Them there city folk are plumb crazy I tell you what!



Misses a howdy.



Well I have half a mind ...... David?



Is that you there David?


----------



## dmdrewitt

kenster said:


> Well, A Big Texas Hey & Howdy There David!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them there city folk are plumb crazy I tell you what!
> 
> 
> 
> Misses a howdy.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I have half a mind ...... David?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you there David?



Thanks, thats better!! You've started my Monday morning off with a big smile. :thumbsup:


----------



## DeanJ

Its really great to see all of these special titanium lights side-by-side.

Great collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kenster

I recieved a McLux 27LT with a Yaesumofo Ti bezel so I had to try it out on my Ti 27L. I think it will work out great after I adjust the fit a little by grinding some material off so it will screw up tight to the head for a cleaner look. Then I`ll spit shine that bad boy!





Maybe I can pull off a Titanium round up soon(maybe today?!?



) and snap a pic for all you other Ti junkies out there! You guys have been making me jealous with your pics so I figure I need my turn now!



It is possible my Ti collection might have grown a little too???






Hehe!

Ken

Sorry about the dust! 





How about an up close shot of the head to inspect my polishing?



Not perfect but I can live with it!


----------



## jch79

Ken,
I'm beginning to think that you might have a problem...
 john


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Even the dust is shiny!  



WP


----------



## Codeman

kenster said:


> ...
> Sorry about the dust!
> ...



You better! How offensive - it just ruins my enjoyment of all that glorious titanium... :lolsign:


----------



## Kiessling

You kept me looking minutes to find a single particle of dust :whoopin:
 :wave:


----------



## Concept

Oooohhh sooo shiny! I just want to put my dirty little finger prints all over it .....
And then polish it up again of course.


----------



## TranquillityBase

Yep, a keen eye will notice there's one that has never been photographed...the cell tube is slightly different, and the head is a *one-of-a-kind*...and it's mine...all mine...




...





Lux V, and Cree XR-E...all on the same team... 

For the non-Ti-freaks, it's the one in the middle...





TB


----------



## dmdrewitt

Simply Awesome Scott!!! :thumbsup:

That middle one is definately something I'd *really* like to add to my collection!! 





TranquillityBase said:


> Yep, a keen eye will notice there's one that has never been photographed...the cell tube is slightly different, and the head is a *one-of-a-kind*...and it's mine...all mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lux V, and Cree XR-E...all on the same team...
> 
> For the non-Ti-freaks, it's the one in the middle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TB


----------



## Strauss

Wow, beautiful pics of even more beautiful lights!


----------



## TranquillityBase

Time to add my Tiny Ti, to the collection...Yeah...I know, it's pretty big to be called Tini Ti, but E-series is hard to shrink...





*Icarus* built UXOJ Wiz2 933...Yep, she's a screamer, and a hand warmer too...





Enjoy








TB


----------



## jch79

Wow... very very cool (or hot) light Scott! :thumbsup:
john


----------



## dmdrewitt

TranquillityBase said:


> Time to add my Tiny Ti, to the collection...Yeah...I know, it's pretty big to be called Tini Ti, but E-series is hard to shrink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Icarus* built UXOJ Wiz2 933...Yep, she's a screamer, and a hand warmer too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TB





You have been busy lately Scott. :thumbsup:

Thats a very neat idea with the CR2 cell. Very nice indeed!! :wow:


----------



## TITAN1833

guys being new to titanium, i only have one a ti 27-c at the moment.how do you shine them and keep them that way.thanks john oh they are all very nice and shinny.


----------



## hoppy1010

Just got my first TI light an XR19-PD now I see what all the fuss is about,
these things are sweet. Very happy with it I may have found the perfect light.
Don really knows what he is doing great guy as well super to deal with. Want to thank all the people on this forum for all the information leading me to purchase one of Don's lights.

Jay


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

hoppy1010 said:


> Just got my first TI light an XR19-PD now I see what all the fuss is about,
> these things are sweet. Very happy with it I may have found the perfect light.
> Don really knows what he is doing great guy as well super to deal with. Want to thank all the people on this forum for all the information leading me to purchase one of Don's lights.
> 
> Jay


 

You are, indeed, enlightened! :thumbsup:

WP


----------



## kenster

TranquillityBase said:


> Yep, a keen eye will notice there's one that has never been photographed...the cell tube is slightly different, and the head is a *one-of-a-kind*...and it's mine...all mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lux V, and Cree XR-E...all on the same team...
> 
> For the non-Ti-freaks, it's the one in the middle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TB


 

TB, those are cool Ti lights all right! But as you can see, one of my lights that is similiar came without a Ti bezel!:mecry:  

Ken

This pic is of course *not* my whole Ti collection!:nana: Hehe!


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

Suck me sideways! What a collection of Ti!     

(Jim Carey, Dumb & Dumber 1990?)


----------



## kenster

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Suck me sideways! What a collection of Ti!
> 
> (Jim Carey, Dumb & Dumber 1990?)


 

You funny! 


An RPM Ti Cub would be :rock: If you know what I mean!


----------



## cmacclel

I'm shocked there not all mirror polished  Man that body on the lower left is CRAZY looking. I think I need it bad!

Mac


----------



## kenster

cmacclel said:
 

> I'm shocked there not all mirror polished  Man that body on the lower left is CRAZY looking. I think I need it bad!
> 
> Mac


 
I have given away several of my polished Ti lights. If you want to polish all of these lights `ill send them to you but I am sure as h... not polishing all of them!:nana: 

Actually, I like the unpolished Ti look of on some of these lights. 

That tailcap on the lower left just hasn`t seemed to work with any of the Ti battery tubes and Ti heads I have for a complete light.:shrug:


----------



## cmacclel

kenster said:


> I have given away several of my polished Ti lights. If you want to polish all of these lights `ill send them to you but I am sure as h... not polishing all of them!:nana:
> 
> Actually, I like the unpolished Ti look of on some of these lights.
> 
> That tailcap on the lower left just hasn`t seemed to work with any of the Ti battery tubes and Ti heads I have for a complete light.:shrug:




You can send me them all for polishing but I don't know if you'll get them back 

Mac


----------



## jeffb

Very Nice Ti lights!!

I just recieved a McGizmo XR19 PD Ti today and have a 'few" other TI................I'm feeling really great now!;viewing these, I realize how insignificant my "few" are:lolsign:

Regards,

jeffb


----------



## kenster

cmacclel said:


> You can send me them all for polishing but I don't know if you'll get them back
> 
> Mac


 
That`s what I figured so don`t be hounding your Postman because I already put the lot of them back in the Kenster Titanium Vault.:kiss:


----------



## tdurand

kenster said:


> TB, those are cool Ti lights all right! But as you can see, one of my lights that is similiar came without a Ti bezel!:mecry:
> 
> Ken
> 
> This pic is of course *not* my whole Ti collection!:nana: Hehe!




Someone needs more Aleph3 heads to go with those free floatin' bezels. (hint hint Morelite or TB!) 

Nice spread as always, Ken

T


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

This thread should be renamed to "Titanium Addictions".


:rock: WP


----------



## kenster

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> This thread should be renamed to "Titanium Addictions".
> 
> 
> :rock: WP


 
I`m not addicted to Titanium! Just so happens some of my lights are of the Titanium version. 

Ken

But you will never see all of them together at once in a picture for security reasons, of course!:nana: Some must remain in the "Kenster Titanium Vault" for my Ti security team to feel at ease.

T, those Ti A3 bezels belong on 2 non Ti A3 lights I have. Just took them off for the pic because I knew they would drive those "Ti freaks" out there crazy just sitting there and not doing anything!:laughing:


----------



## dmdrewitt

Very nice collection Ken :thumbsup:

I sure do like the TB 2 cell tubes with "close cut rings" round the tube, and 27L heads!! :wave:

David


----------



## tino_ale

The first one in the middle (foreground) is WOW    

In the end, I find those very cylindrical slim flashlights the most balanced and best looking lights. I love when the tailcap OD = head OD, with very little OD variation in between.

I think I better stop over-analysing my addiction to those Ti flashlights  :laughing: 

Just asking... Is there anyone even close to Kenster in term of Ti collection?


----------



## Concept

Surely is a nice collection you got there Mr Kenster


----------



## TranquillityBase

Collection update...









TB


----------



## jch79

Wow!! Who made all those lights for you?? 

The TB-CR2 looks all that much cooler next to its big brothers!


----------



## bombelman

TB, you must have a very good security system around your home, right ?


----------



## TranquillityBase

Here's my CR2 collection...

The Big little one, is a modified McR18 reflectored head, with a Cree XR-E LE...It shoots a nice little fireball...





The Tiny light, has the beautifully constructed M.J. Super Converter...not sure what LED it has, but it's very bright, and nearly tintless white. 








TB


----------



## kenster

When it comes to custom Ti lights, I believe TB has the Titanium to  :thumbsup: 


Ken


----------



## theslippyslug

well here's a bad picture of my mini collection...





(...I suppose I should spend less on Ti and get a better camera :huh: )


----------



## zigziggityzoo

yeah...I only wish I had a collection to speak of... 

Kenster, if you feel like you're disturbing the Ti force and need to balance it out any... I'm your man! :-D


----------



## luxlunatic

My humble, yet growing collection.






The Exolion has been a permanent resident on my car key ring since I recieved it and the PD I EDC almost daily.


----------



## jumpstat

Hi there Luxlunatic,

Nice collection..........:thumbsup:


Hi there TB,

Your collections are........:thumbsup:
Tell me who did the machining work on your collections........beautiful.


Hi there tdurant,
Your collection is................. :thumbsup::wow:
Are they all working lites?!?


----------



## kenster

Todays huge addition to my Titanium collection!







On the left is just the head taken from a Fenix Lop and just the head is BIGGER than the whole Ti light!


----------



## dpled

Not quite fully polished, but I had to show. Now if I can only get it to look like the Kensters....



I just wonder if thats possible....



...Excuse the dust.







http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=titanium3bf7.jpg


----------



## kenster

Darin, I believe you are getting the Titanium polishing deal figured out! :rock: 


Ken


----------



## dpled

I have you to thank for the TI addiction Ken!  





kenster said:


> Darin, I believe you are getting the Titanium polishing deal figured out! :rock:
> 
> 
> Ken


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

An updated pic of some of my Ti lights in their natural habitat!


----------



## dpled

Those Pineapples are sweet wave!


----------



## Codeman

Good taste in earphones, WP. I love my ER's! Do they help you to enjoy all your Ti?


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Codeman said:


> Good taste in earphones, WP. I love my ER's! Do they help you to enjoy all your Ti?


 
I love my Ety's too. The ER-4p has one of the flatest frequency response curves of all headphones (in-ear or not).... so it will reproduce sound the way it is supposed to be heard (no overbearing bass....no screeching highs)...... just pure, accurate, full-bodied, textured, musical bliss.

Just like titanium. There's a certain purity to titanium that attracts me to it.


Good eyes, Codey. You have good taste too!

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## jch79

Now all you need is a Mac in there, and you'll have all the good stuff...


----------



## AlecGold

yeah, a nice macbook pro and you have nothing more to wish 
But it is a very nice ti-collection man!


----------



## Gary123

What is the head on the pineapple on the 3rd from the left in the picture of the lineup on the tabletop?


----------



## kenster

Gary123 said:


> What is the head on the pineapple on the 3rd from the left in the picture of the lineup on the tabletop?


 
Looks like a head for an MCR27L reflector made by "The Ti Master" Tranquility Base!:bow: 

Ken


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

kenster said:


> Looks like a head for an MCR27L reflector made by "The Ti Master" Tranquility Base!:bow:
> 
> Ken


 
Mostly correct.....it's actually a McR-27XR reflector in there.....  
Inside is a CREE XR-E light engine running a P4 at 825mA and punches out some big-time lumens.

Made by none-other-than Mr. Base himself (first name, Tranquillity).


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## kenster

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> Mostly correct.....it's actually a McR-27XR reflector in there.....
> Inside is a CREE XR-E light engine running a P4 at 825mA and punches out some big-time lumens.
> 
> Made by none-other-than Mr. Base himself (first name, Tranquillity).
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: WP


 
OK I may have missed on the exact version of the Mcr27L you had in there but I believe I had the important part right! :rock: Well, the important part to Ti Fanatics like me anyway! 

Nice collection and wonderful photography WP!:thumbsup: And for both of those! :lolsign: 

Ken


----------



## pcmike

Pfft.. I prefer my Westone UM2s!  



WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> I love my Ety's too. The ER-4p has one of the flatest frequency response curves of all headphones (in-ear or not).... so it will reproduce sound the way it is supposed to be heard (no overbearing bass....no screeching highs)...... just pure, accurate, full-bodied, textured, musical bliss.
> 
> Just like titanium. There's a certain purity to titanium that attracts me to it.
> 
> 
> Good eyes, Codey. You have good taste too!
> 
> :thumbsup: WP


----------



## cryhavok

I finally have more than 1 Ti light, so I guess I can post here with my collection 











McGizmo S27-PD & Custom Ti Aleph 2 by :bow::bow:TranquilityBase w/ Seoul P4/FluPIC

Sorry about all the dust! (looks like scratches in the Ti, but just dust  )


----------



## erinO919

Fresh tasty cherry in the winter


----------



## fineday

All Titanium... :huh:

How much about ALL of these lights? I've decided to buy me a Titanium light someday, mostly when new Lumileds K2 released.

And the poster, erin0919!


----------



## k1rod

These are all beautiful but where do you buy them? I see McGizmo listed but when I went to the McGizmo website, it doesn't appear that he is offering any for sale. Also, I don't see any pricing anywhere for these type of lights. Is it the deal where "if you have to ask, you can't afford them"? -Regards


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

k1rod said:


> These are all beautiful but where do you buy them? I see McGizmo listed but when I went to the McGizmo website, it doesn't appear that he is offering any for sale. Also, I don't see any pricing anywhere for these type of lights. Is it the deal where "if you have to ask, you can't afford them"? -Regards


 
McGizmo sells the titanium lights in specialized threads....like HERE, and HERE, and HERE. I guess this is because the lights sell out very quickly, so there's no point in including the Ti lights in the generalized sales thread (so far, reserved exclusively for Aluminum light offerings - which he's out of currently).

You just gotta keep an eye out for these things.... Such is the world for high demand products.

WP


----------



## k1rod

Thanks Wave Particle! That explains why I don't see any for sale. I much appreciate the info....

Hmmm "Wave Particle"... Dual nature of light..... Maybe we should use Maxwell's Equations to design our reflectors!  -Regards


----------



## easilyled

OK, I've decided to have a stab at posting a few pictures albeit that my
photographic skills are non-existent.

On my piano:-






On my coffee table:-






Three pure TranquillityBase lights:-






Sorry TB, these really don't do justice to the beauty of your work
which is immaculate. I need WP to come here and take proper pictures


----------



## TranquillityBase

Thanks for nice compliment...

You're making me nervous with those lights bezel down on your piano.

The photos look great.

TB

P.S. I have the A3 bezel ring you're looking for...


----------



## easilyled

TranquillityBase said:


> P.S. I have the A3 bezel ring you're looking for...



Excellent! please PM me with the details. Paypal loaded. :rock:


----------



## dmdrewitt

easilyled

Thanks for sharing your collection with us!! You have a group of VERY nice lights there!!

I agree with your comment regarding TB's immaculate work!! Scott's work is awesome :thumbsup:

David


----------



## easilyled

Thanks David  

Its only a fraction of your awesome collection though.

I think more pictures are due from you soon 




dmdrewitt said:


> easilyled
> 
> Thanks for sharing your collection with us!! You have a group of VERY nice lights there!!
> 
> I agree with your comment regarding TB's immaculate work!! Scott's work is awesome :thumbsup:
> 
> David


----------



## TranquillityBase

My new favorite... 

Yes, I'm a collector...


----------



## easilyled

Wish I could make my own collection ...

:wow: :bow:


----------



## TranquillityBase

Well...they're both my new favorite...too bad I only have one cell tube...:candle:


----------



## dmdrewitt

TranquillityBase said:


> My new favorite...
> 
> Yes, I'm a collector...




One word...... AWESOME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TITAN1833

What is that last light in the pic TB posted.it is very nice


----------



## easilyled

I believe its TB's XRE-head with modified McR18 reflector attached to
TB's version of McGizmo's 1-celled body.


----------



## TranquillityBase

Better add this one too...Yep, I'm still collecting...










TB


----------



## skalomax

My Collection:


----------



## Codeman

Dinner is served. Who's hungry? 




Clockwise, from upper left: ArsMachina-modifed Ti LionCub, McLuxIII-Ti-PD, Ti-PD-S, Ti-PD-S-Mizer, Ti-XR19-C, Orb Raw Ti


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

Awesome collection there Ray!

Great pic!


:thumbsup: WP


----------



## kenster

Codeman, I hope you saved me a place at the dinner table because now.....

I`M STARVING!  

Fantastic picture! :rock: 

Ken


----------



## Codeman

Thanks guys. It's been a while since I've tried to take a good shot. It's amazing what you can do with some black foamcore board and a stove's 60W household bulb. Except for painting the background solid black, a little unsharp mask, and blurring out a few hot pixels, that's what my little ol' Nikon 5700 saw. I've gotten rusty on the unsharp mask, though. :scowl: 

I'm hungry, too, kenster. Let's head over to WP's & AWTYD's and really pig out!


----------



## luxlunatic

My collection for now....a weak artsy approach :laughing: .


----------



## ianb

With extra thanks to TITAN1833 :thumbsup: I now have a Ti collection !  

He was kind enough to allow me a trade to get hold of my first whole Ti light, I'm really pleased its just as nice as I thought it'd be 

...also the first CPF'er I've met in person, thanks for the trade and getting my hands on Ti!









a couple more from holiday...https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1974427&postcount=1
























Okay, now I have to persuade someone to let me get their S-27 C/PD , after seeing TITAN1833's I neeeeeed one!

Ian


----------



## TITAN1833

I said I would never sell my TI lights but Ian you know the reason why! so now im down to one in my collection the TI s27-c im not saying anymore only this please GOD let me keep this one i promise to be good today! oh nice picture btw. I am feeling a bit gutted that i let this one go but i know its gone to someone worthy. good luck john.


----------



## jch79

Well after searching for a bulkier head for a week or so, I gave up my search... and had to "settle" for a Ti A19 that I had on another body. 
It does make for a very pocketable light though. :shrug:

Anyways, the latest addition: (with greenLED lanyard)






Thanks to TranquillityBase for making a friggin' AWESOME tube! :rock:

 john


----------



## TranquillityBase

What the heck...close enough for collecting...












TB


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE

oo: Is that a "C" cell?


----------



## tdurand

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> oo: Is that a "C" cell?



That TB is always workin'!
He had to make _something _that fit those cells, right?

Niiiice :goodjob:

T


----------



## ianb

Awesome TB, is that a McR-27L head?, very nice that must have some runtime if thats a C cell!

Ian


----------



## TranquillityBase

ianb said:


> Awesome TB, is that a McR-27L head?, very nice that must have some runtime if thats a C cell!
> 
> Ian


 Thanks Ian...

It's a 27XR head, no runtime testing done...I still need to fully charge the battery.

TB


----------



## LiteTheWay

Dare I say Ti-tanic collection?


----------



## cmacclel

-TB Host
-PD Bezel ring
-Flupig Driver board 150ma/850ma
-Cree P4 warm tint


----------



## ianb

That host is Gorgeous!!    

very nice :thumbsup:

is this staying in your collection :devil: 

Ian


----------



## cmacclel

ianb said:


> That host is Gorgeous!!
> 
> very nice :thumbsup:
> 
> is this staying in your collection :devil:
> 
> Ian



Yup this one is definetly a Keeper 


Mac


----------



## kenster

Ah, I see you found a Ti head to match. :rock: Great looking Ti light Mac!


----------



## McGizmo

Really sharp looking light there! Nice head for sure!! :thumbup:


----------



## dmdrewitt

Very nice


----------



## TranquillityBase

I forgot about that tailcap...

19XR's are screamers, and I love the P4's warm tint too.

Nice photo.

TB


----------



## kenster

TranquillityBase said:


> I forgot about that tailcap...
> 
> TB


 
Hmmm...... I don`t think I have ever seen that Ti tailcap you made TB?

Well, maybe I did a long time ago?





Ken


----------



## ianb

that is some collection of Ti you have there!   

...sell all that at once and the world value of Ti would fall 10% 

that S/XR-27 looks pretty sweet with the added Kenster brand polish effect :thumbsup:

Ian


----------



## kenster

Ian, that is an old picture and my Ti collection has changed a little. 

The polished light you mentioned is an older Ti 27L with a Luxeon. It`s a little different than the newer ones and has a screw in bezel. I don`t believe many were made like it. :naughty: Here is a pic of the light with a Yaesumofo Ti bezel on it but the bezel is not polished to match. Sorry about the dust specks!  

Ken


----------



## tdurand

The King, before the spa with a different (i.e. no offense Yesumofo, more kick butt) crown.

T


----------



## kenster

T, you just had to tease me with that Ti bezel again didn`t you?  Well :nana: to you for no reason! :thinking: :huh2: :laughing:


----------



## TranquillityBase

tdurand said:


> The King, before the spa with a different (i.e. no offense Yesumofo, more kick butt) crown.
> 
> T


----------



## kenster

oo:  Nice Scott!!!!!! :rock: 

T, we can`t compete with TB.:shakehead

Only the bezel is Ti and guess who made it?


----------



## TranquillityBase

Just having some fun...

The 27mm ring Tyler owns, is still my all time favorite...And it has a proper home.

TB


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Ken, actually your light is one of only about four PD-27L protos that were made. It's a killer! :thumbsup: 



kenster said:


> Ian, that is an old picture and my Ti collection has changed a little.
> 
> The polished light you mentioned is an older Ti 27L with a Luxeon. It`s a little different than the newer ones and has a screw in bezel. I don`t believe many were made like it. :naughty: Here is a pic of the light with a Yaesumofo Ti bezel on it but the bezel is not polished to match. Sorry about the dust specks!
> 
> Ken


----------



## zk188

Sadly the only Ti i have is in my mouth.


----------



## aikiman44

Did Don do that?


----------



## zk188

Nope my dentist did.


----------



## Kiessling

What a waste of perfectly good ti ...


----------



## :)>

Here you go. This is my titanium collection. It includes my first piece of titanium... and there is an imposter in there somewhere too. The little flamethrower at the top of the pictures is my titanium Peak Carribean with the Seoul P4. 

I know that this is a little lightweight after seeing the collections of some of the heavy hitters around here but it is a start. 

I used to think that titanium lights were nothing special until I got one

















-Goatee


----------



## TranquillityBase

That's some primo' hardware Goatster...Love the Duracoat encrusted PD too.

TB


----------



## :)>

TB,

Thanks for the compliment. I will eventually need to score some of your fine titanium gear but for now, I need to relax a bit. All of the stuff in the picture besides the PD w/the duracoat is no more than 1 week old and right now, I am pushing the uttermost limits of my wifes patience... I do that alot

I need to break in the Busse and I plan on doing it on the 18th when I return to the mountains for a short 3 day hike. 

-Goatee


----------



## luxlunatic

[img said:


> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/smilies/smile.gif[/img]>]All of the stuff in the picture besides the PD w/the duracoat is no more than 1 week old and right now/QUOTE]
> 
> 8 in the last week! Way to go Goatee.
> I have only added a couple in the last few months.


----------



## Chronos

:)> said:


> Here you go. This is my titanium collection. It includes my first piece of titanium... and there is an imposter in there somewhere too. The little flamethrower at the top of the pictures is my titanium Peak Carribean with the Seoul P4.
> 
> I know that this is a little lightweight after seeing the collections of some of the heavy hitters around here but it is a start.
> 
> I used to think that titanium lights were nothing special until I got one
> 
> 
> -Goatee



Wow Goatee, from 0 to a major collection in a couple of months. I'm duly impressed amigo! I also like the looks of that Busse. :naughty:

I'm sending in my Ti Cx2 for AlTiN plating. Then time to prepare Mrs. Chronos for a Ti PD purchase.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Chronos said:


> Then time to prepare Mrs. Chronos for a Ti PD purchase.



It's about time! :laughing:


----------



## Chronos

arewethereyetdad said:


> It's about time! :laughing:



My parents would call you a bad influence. :laughing:


----------



## schiesz

Chronos said:


> My parents would call you a bad influence.



At least he is not pressuring you to get a certain Ti handled knife...

schiesz


----------



## Chronos

schiesz said:


> At least he is not pressuring you to get a certain Ti handled knife...
> 
> schiesz


No, but because of you I'm jonesing for a nice little sebbie...


----------



## arewethereyetdad

This is my thread. OT discussion allowed and even welcomed.


----------



## jch79

Chronos said:


> No, but because of you I'm jonesing for a nice little sebbie...


Since AWTYD is giving us permission... :nana:

You guys and your Sebbies... I was so unimpressed that I returned mine! :green: :duck:

My Mini-Grip and Sequel switch off EDC duties... :thumbsup: ain't nothin' like that AXIS lock!

:wave: john


----------



## arewethereyetdad

jch79 said:


> You guys and your Sebbies... I was so unimpressed that I returned mine!


Then you ain't seen the REAL Sebbie. The original classic:


----------



## MarNav1

Hey Goatee, wHAT kind of knife is that?


----------



## :)>

It is a Busse Combat Fusion Battle Mistress with a 10" INFI blade and snakeskin Micarta slabs. 

It won't be staying so pretty forever 

-Goatee


----------



## jch79

arewethereyetdad said:


> Then you ain't seen the REAL Sebbie. The original classic:


Wow. Yes. Now I like them... :nana:

Mine had the Micarta inlays - which was something I really liked... however, the rest just didn't do it for me! :shrug:

Color me unimpressed! :green:

:kiss: john


----------



## x923x

Only two Ti lights at the moment but a 3rd is (hopefully) on it's way! Here's my Ti and titanium-ish haul...

Titanium brand CR123A battery from Amondotech
McGizmo Ti PD-S flashlight
Emerson HD-7 Tanto Combo Blade with Ti handle/framelock
Countycomm's Ti mini Screw Link connected to an Atwood's Ti Spannerbaby
Leatherman Charge TTi
30" Ti chain model# 6-014 from Titaniumstyle connected to Countycomm's Ti mini screw link connected to a Ultimate SmartLink Titanium Split Ring (30lb pull model that I polished out a bit) that holds my Orb Raw Ti flashlight
Fisher Black Titanium Coated Space Pen
Sandisk 2GB Titanium Cruzer with Countycomm Ti link
EDCF's lcranston Ti mini prybar with Countycomm Ti link. 

Still waiting for the Ti GATlight V3 to be shipped out.


----------



## orionlion82

Okay, so ive seen this light: 



a few times, but not much. 

what is it? who made it? 
i think ive seen it three times,(and i lurk ALOT!) and it appears to be very rare. 

i need to know more about this thing. sorry for threadcrapping with an O/T... but its just that fascinating to me. 
(original image credit to arewethereyetdad in post one)


----------



## schiesz

orionlion82 said:


> Okay, so ive seen this light:
> 
> a few times, but not much.
> 
> what is it? who made it?
> i think ive seen it three times,(and i lurk ALOT!) and it appears to be very rare.


 
That's an original Orb. They made one that was a CPF edition as well, IIRC. AWTYD's is pretty sweet, without the normal ring that is used as a switch. The machining on those lights is perfect, I couldn't even tell where the seam was until I tried to unscrew it.

schiesz


----------



## orionlion82

schiesz said:


> That's an original Orb. They made one that was a CPF edition as well, IIRC. AWTYD's is pretty sweet, without the normal ring that is used as a switch. The machining on those lights is perfect, I couldn't even tell where the seam was until I tried to unscrew it.
> 
> schiesz



Sweet, thank you very much! i had a starting point for reasearch now.. and looked into it. 
i was imagining it to be a 2C size. 
its a tiny little thing that runs on 123's. 

one of those, with a cree or SSC in a bronze 2C size is my fantasy light. 

its a good thing its just a fantasy, because i could likely never afford it.

but regardless, thank you for the information.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

orionlion82 said:


> Okay, so ive seen this light:
> 
> 
> 
> a few times, but not much.
> 
> what is it? who made it?
> i think ive seen it three times,(and i lurk ALOT!) and it appears to be very rare.
> 
> i need to know more about this thing. sorry for threadcrapping with an O/T... but its just that fascinating to me.
> (original image credit to arewethereyetdad in post one)




Actually, schiesz is wrong. That particular light is a _*titanium*_ Original Orb, a truly rare light. Only a handful of these were made. Mine was formerly owned by frenchyLED.


----------



## souptree

arewethereyetdad said:


> Mine was formerly owned by frenchyLED.


Nice, flashlight provenance!


----------



## Pumaman

Thread bump for my starter collection(draco is TiCN coated Ti btw). Thanks for the peak goatee


----------



## theslippyslug

arewethereyetdad said:


> Actually, schiesz is wrong. That particular light is a _*titanium*_ Original Orb, a truly rare light. Only a handful of these were made. Mine was formerly owned by frenchyLED.


 

....OK, So WTB Titanium Orb..... anyone got a spare..?


----------



## theslippyslug

New addition - thanks to Billybright and Skalomax!


----------



## jumpstat

First and only Ti from Don himself.....


----------



## bmstrong

Pumaman said:


> Thread bump for my starter collection(draco is TiCN coated Ti btw). Thanks for the peak goatee



What's the small light? That's Titanium?


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

bmstrong said:


> What's the small light? That's Titanium?



Its a draco That has TiCN coated Ti .


----------



## Codeman

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Its a draco That has TiCN coated Ti .



Is that an alternate body in the pic? Seems long...


----------



## schiesz

Codeman said:


> Is that an alternate body in the pic? Seems long...


 
Nope, thats the standard body as far as I can tell. The AAA body is noticably longer.


----------



## MorpheusT1

Here is some of mine,

























































Will update once i get around to taking pics of the rest of the herd 
Updated 14/8-2007


----------



## erinO919

My Titanium Army


----------



## Olaf_S

Hi Erin0919,

what is this on the first picture, second from the right ??

Thanks
Greetings
Olaf


----------



## kiely23+

Hi Erin,

and what is this on the second picture, second from the left?
Arc AAA Ti clone...?


----------



## Tritium

kiely23+ said:


> Hi Erin,
> 
> and what is this on the second picture, second from the left?
> Arc AAA Ti clone...?



Its got a tail more like a solitare mag not an arc aaa tail at all.

Hmmmmmm!:thinking:

Thurmond


----------



## luxlunatic

Nice pics and sweet collection there erin!


----------



## bombelman

Erin !! :bow:

EDIT:
Anyway, since we're all posting custom and one-of-a-kind lights, here is mine...
(my first and currently only Ti light)


----------



## erinO919

Olaf_S said:


> Hi Erin0919,
> 
> what is this on the first picture, second from the right ??
> 
> Thanks
> Greetings
> Olaf



Hi Olaf,

It's titanium relievo or embossment 123a light.
I bought it 4 months ago from a Chinese flashlight forum.










Best,
Chao


----------



## erinO919

kiely23+ said:


> Hi Erin,
> 
> and what is this on the second picture, second from the left?
> Arc AAA Ti clone...?



Hi kiely23+,

It is a Ti AAA, similar to Arc, but they change the tail :devil:
and it's using a Seoul LED, BRIGHT:naughty:

Best,
Chao


----------



## erinO919

:duck: Guys, Thank you for all the nice words.


----------



## erinO919

bombelman said:


> Erin !! :bow:
> 
> EDIT:
> Anyway, since we're all posting custom and one-of-a-kind lights, here is mine...
> (my first and currently only Ti light)



Wow, nice light, too. :thumbsup: Is it CR2 based?

Best,
Chao


----------



## TranquillityBase

WOW! Nice collection erin0919, that embossed light is very nice.

Benny, you've gone off the deep end, I thought you were a aluminum affectionado

George, that is a very cool little Ti twisty light...Modded McR18/20? Host by?


----------



## bombelman

TranquillityBase said:


> George, that is a very cool little Ti twisty light...Modded McR18/20? Host by?


I wanted someone to ask first before describing the light. . .:naughty:

Bezel: Standard Ti bezel by Don (right?)
Head: Ti A2 head by Morelite, bought from AWTYD earlier this year.
Body: Custom turned by PhotonFanatic :bow:
Design: Myself :naughty:

I like tiny lights and did not want a large body with
separate switch for the nice Ti A2 head...

Other specs: Modified McR-20 for Cree XR-E engine running GD500.
Light is a twisty, VERY smooth. Lens is a 3mm thick Lexan lens,
salvaged from an old SF light. Similar to the one that survived the
lawnmower accident, remember that one ?
This light is built like a tank !! 
Lanyard is Arc-ish styled, a little beefier tho...
Grooves in the body are the same as the head, the match nice 
I EDC it daily in an AW Holster. Great runtime from R123 

Thanks for looking !

p.s. PhotonFanatic is a great guy, don't bother him too
much, he's quite busy playing tennis all day (really !)...


----------



## MorpheusT1

Erin,
That is one purrty collection and real nice photos too!!



Hi Scott 

Well that one off i got from you kindof started an addiction.
Which reminds me i need to get a TB fix soon 

Cheers,
Benny


----------



## Chronos

Here's my meager contribution to this thread. There are some amazing collections out there!

McGizmo Ti Mule (non-mizer)
CRKT M16-14T Ti folding knife (Ti scales)
Strider SnG Gen VI Spearpoint
McGizmo Ti S27 Cx2... body is bead blasted, AlTiN coated; clip is AlTiN coated (bead blasted by McGizmo); head is AlTiN coated. It is a stunning combo IMHO, and tough as Hell too


----------



## luxlunatic




----------



## Groundhog66

Sweet collection lux, I have wanted a Ti Aleph for quite some time now.

Tim


----------



## luxlunatic

Groundhog66 said:


> Sweet collection lux, I have wanted a Ti Aleph for quite some time now.
> 
> Tim


 

Thanks Tim, my Ti addiction is not improving!! And I do recomend picking up a Ti Aleph, when and if one pops up.


----------



## liquidsix

erinO919 said:


> Hi kiely23+,
> 
> It is a Ti AAA, similar to Arc, but they change the tail :devil:
> and it's using a Seoul LED, BRIGHT:naughty:
> 
> Best,
> Chao



Looks just like a titanium Jet u


----------



## arewethereyetdad

My Ti Collection today:


----------



## Groundhog66

arewethereyetdad said:


> My Ti Collection today:


----------



## skalomax

Troy, what the hell Is that spiky titanium light in the back?

More pictures?

Extremely nice collection by the way.


----------



## easilyled

skalomax said:


> Troy, what the hell Is that spiky titanium light in the back?
> 
> More pictures?
> 
> Extremely nice collection by the way.



That's MR.BULK Dragon - very nice, unique looking light.


----------



## HIDRETAIL

Groundhog66 said:


>


 

Could you tell me which one is Ti coated,.Which one is Ti materials Lights?


----------



## Freyth

HIDRETAIL said:


> Could you tell me which one is Ti coated,.Which one is Ti materials Lights?




All of them are made of Titanium.


----------



## Tritium

This thread needs some color. It will have some as soon as I find my camera.
Just got my 0 to 120vdc bench supply (commercial Ti anodizer) and I am having fun playing. Wait till you see. :naughty:

Thurmond


----------



## luxlunatic

Tritium said:


> This thread needs some color. It will have some as soon as I find my camera.
> Just got my 0 to 120vdc bench supply (commercial Ti anodizer) and I am having fun playing. Wait till you see. :naughty:
> 
> Thurmond


 
Sounds like fun, look forward to see some results!


----------



## HIDRETAIL

luxlunatic said:


> Sounds like fun, look forward to see some results!


 

I want some ones,WHat are popular, or anyone would release,if yes, When ?


----------



## ianb

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1930171&postcount=336


Updating my collection, and how things have changed since March, I sold my XR-19 PD for an S-27 really didn't like that by comparison and then sold it and bought another XR-19, so now I'm happy and I have a new piece...










Yes a McGizmo Mule (miser option)

Ian


----------



## datiLED

This titanium flashlight thread is simply amazing. I never realized that there were so many beautiful lights out there.

My titanium collection is limited to the titanium "corkscrews" that are holding the mesh in place from my (double) hernia repair.


----------



## dirkp

this thread need a new bumb 

here are a few TB's spezials


----------



## kiely23+

Dirk, you are a crazy man... :thumbsup:

:nana:


----------



## cryhavok

Awesome lights, Dirk :thumbsup:

That one with all the grooves looks familiar :nana:


----------



## dcjs

My huge Ti collection! :nana:


----------



## dmdrewitt

.


----------



## erinO919

Love my TITAN :thumbsup:


----------



## FrogmanM

That's alotta seeds! nice collection and sweet pic of the SF Titan! :wave:

Mayo


----------



## arewethereyetdad




----------



## griff

This week was Good
1 Ti Cub
1 McLux III T
Don't tell the Boss!:naughty:


----------



## dmdrewitt

griff said:


> This week was Good
> 1 Ti Cub
> 1 McLux III T
> Don't tell the Boss!:naughty:



Piccys please


----------



## Chronos

arewethereyetdad said:


>


I still LOVE those Ti 27LT protos...  

The one I saw had to be the most rugged and durable light I've ever held. That was a treat.

The Ti Cham was unreal too. 

I don't see any Ti Mules though...

BTW, awtyd and > are largely responsible for this silly Ti flashlight bug I've caught.


----------



## griff

Microtech,McGizmo,Mr.Bulk,Gnaplight...


----------



## dmdrewitt

Thanks Griff :thumbsup:

David


----------



## rcdavis

I would like to purchase every single flashlight that appears in this posting. Please send me your asking price.....

LOL


----------



## EricMack

Strictly TB Sweetness...


----------



## Brightboy1

Here's my Ti McGizmo collection.


----------



## donn_

Not ready for the bigs yet, but this is only 2 months of trying, and there are 1 or 2 inbound.


----------



## griff




----------



## skalomax

Wow, Griff.


----------



## dmdrewitt

Very nice Griff :twothumbs


----------



## Unforgiven

Part II


----------

